# Prescription drugs



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Is it OK to bring over prescription pain killing drugs into Dubai or would that be illegal?
Mainly Diclofenac and Tramadol


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you have the prescription with you, it should be fine.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

The prescription is retained by the chemist when dispensed, but the boxes have the sticker bit on them.


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Don't know which drugs are ok or not you could probably check with British Embassy - they should have a list of allowed drugs.You should also definitely bring a letter from your doc saying that you are prescribed them and why.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Please check on the UAE Ministry of Health website, they have an entire list of medicines. The medicines are listed with respect to complete ban (defined as NARCOTICS and I think Retalin is one of them), allowed with prescriptions and okay to bring. It also states how much of a medicine you can bring in...

Take this seriously as people have ended up in jail for being careless in this regard (I would say ignorant and innocent).

The link is pretty deep inside the UAE MOH website...I suggest you google for it.

BTW, I have it, saved a copy on my laptop....I can pass it to you if you want...I downloaded it recently as a friend had asked me bring in lexotonil for his wife, I googled it just in case and lo and behold...the bloody medicine which is available OTC in my country would have landed me in Jail in Dubai and that too on my residency entry...SAVED BY SOME COMMON SENSE.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

and under the controlled medicines which are allowed with a prescription, they require a written prescription from a approved medical authority...now what that is I don't know...attested perhaps??? or from an approved hospital??? no idea...atleast in my research, it was recommended everywhere that one should avoid bringing in any medicine here, unless it's a matter of life and death and you have a complete authentic medical record/history with it. If not...it ain't worth the risk!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks have looked on UAE embassy site andgot list but is 2years out of date so ringing them in morning..

Thanks though


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Is it OK to bring over prescription pain killing drugs into Dubai or would that be illegal?
> Mainly Diclofenac and Tramadol


Diclofenac is fine - it's available over the counter here. Tramadol NOT! You will need a doctors prescription and letter as it is on the controlled drug list here. It's essentially synthetic morphine and available only by special prescription.

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

It's very good


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

I miss my codeine-based painkillers  they made the world fuzzy and nice.

If you bring prescription medicines, you need a letter from the doctor to say that the prescription is for you and to explain why; the sticker on the box is not enough.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> It's very good


And if you genuinely need it you can get it here. 

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> And if you genuinely need it you can get it here.
> 
> -


That solves that then  and yes I do need it occassionally as had back surgery


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> That solves that then  and yes I do need it occassionally as had back surgery



Any decent GP will be able to prescribe it for you, although doses are usually relatively limited. You'd be surprised what can be prescribed here when needed. You have my sympathy for the back pain.

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Now the proud owner of a Titanium disc in my neck!! And just had surgery yesterday on 3 discs in lower back, and have to say when they zapped the nerves with radio pulses it did make me jump somewhat!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Now the proud owner of a Titanium disc in my neck!! And just had surgery yesterday on 3 discs in lower back, and have to say when they zapped the nerves with radio pulses it did make me jump somewhat!!!


Interesting. Will PM you. 

-


----------



## Glayzier (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi,
Can anybody tell me what the process is for obtaing prescription drugs in the UAE. Also who carries the cost for these and how much each prescribed item costs.

Lots of questions, sorry but i take quite a lot of medication and have an option on re-locating out there in June.
Thank you.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Glayzier said:


> Hi,
> Can anybody tell me what the process is for obtaing prescription drugs in the UAE. Also who carries the cost for these and how much each prescribed item costs.
> 
> Lots of questions, sorry but i take quite a lot of medication and have an option on re-locating out there in June.
> Thank you.


Fairly standard procedure. You go to a doctor, get a prescription, go the pharmacy and pay at the time.

Cost varies depending on the drug. No standard charges.

-


----------



## Glayzier (Apr 2, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Fairly standard procedure. You go to a doctor, get a prescription, go the pharmacy and pay at the time.
> 
> Cost varies depending on the drug. No standard charges.
> 
> -



Many thanks for the info. One more Q, Do you know if there is a "price list" anywhere.
The reason I ask is that I know the raw cost of one my medicines is GBP 215, and on prescription that lasts me about 2 weeks!!!

Regards


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Glayzier said:


> Many thanks for the info. One more Q, Do you know if there is a "price list" anywhere.
> The reason I ask is that I know the raw cost of one my medicines is GBP 215, and on prescription that lasts me about 2 weeks!!!
> 
> Regards


There is no standard price list. To find out, you'd have to speak to a pharmacy to see what they charge.

-


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Old-ish thread but this is an oft repeated question
gulfnews : No detention over medicines at Dubai airport

I guess this should come as a relief to quite a few people


----------

